# Few pics of my R32



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

just thought I would share a few pics of what ive been up to over xmas wheels, tyres and brakes


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks good

just get a square plate on the front or cusco relocate


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks good. Would look even better with a carbon front lip


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Puuurfect tommy!!!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

cheers guys its coming along and yes one of the things im after is a carbon splitter and some carbon side spats


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Badass R32


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks the nuts Tom. I'm loving the new brakes, very jealous. I keep seeing a grey R32 GTR around, do you know who it is. I assume he's not called Tom as it's not black!


----------



## msingh (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks great I have the bbs lm's same colour combo on mine. Very nice indeed don't have those nice brakes on mine


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

gts-tom said:


> Looks the nuts Tom. I'm loving the new brakes, very jealous. I keep seeing a grey R32 GTR around, do you know who it is. I assume he's not called Tom as it's not black!


Cheers Tom don't know who it is but saw a blue one the other day near the airport looked clean as well, Essex hey the only county in England you can go to to see as many R32s it was the same when I had a cossie only ever saw them in essex.


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

nice r32, afblug lip would stand nice


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool R32


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Was this euroexports car ? Looks real nice with those wheels


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

I have owned it about a year and a half, it belonged to a friend who had it stored for nearly 7 years it was standard when I bought it.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks very nice!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Black 32.....best colour! Looking superb.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

markM3 said:


> Black 32.....best colour! Looking superb.


Agreed!  

Car looks great!


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

markM3 said:


> Black 32.....best colour! Looking superb.


Yea it does look very nice, but the best colour for a 32 is White not that
I'm biased . . . Much


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

looking good mate! really nice wheels! will have to all have a meet up when the weather gets better!
i just ordered a carbon front lip for mine a rocket dancer one


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

trevbwhite said:


> looking good mate! really nice wheels! will have to all have a meet up when the weather gets better


Hi Trev going out for a beer Friday in London with a few of the guys from here if u fancy it? But def have to get a Essex and surrounding areas meet sorted need to tap up our new rep CT17


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

is CT17 our essex rep then?
ah can't do friday sadly mate gotta work! yea i think a meet up is def on the cards! maybe a little run into london!
what front splitter u after mate?


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Something carbon really, shame u can't get to London Friday but hey summers coming  yer Richards our rep I think now


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

cool cool man just don't get the same as me lol


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

I've resisted the rocket dancer already buddy ! I might make one


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

oh cool man


----------



## r32slg (Feb 22, 2014)

looks rather nice cnat wait to get started on mine


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> Cheers Tom don't know who it is but saw a blue one the other day near the airport looked clean as well, Essex hey the only county in England you can go to to see as many R32s it was the same when I had a cossie only ever saw them in essex.



That's my mates r32 in bey side blue with rota grids. I haven't seen any gtr's in essex for a long time, I'm surprised at how many there actually are around


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Should do an Essex meet when the weather gets better


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

trevbwhite said:


> Should do an Essex meet when the weather gets better



Yes I would be up for that too, just need my car done first


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

is it a long way off then fella?


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Not to far now, didn't realise how much it actually cost with skylines when I brought the car but at-least most things are new


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

excellent mate


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

trevbwhite said:


> excellent mate


How much power is your car running? Looks like your car was mapped at redline to by your pic?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks good Tom


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Cheers Ron


----------

